# was ist wichtiger cpu oder grafikkarte?



## WhiteLord89 (25. April 2011)

meine frage ist wie oben beschrieben, was wichtiger für die spiele sind..
die grafikkarte oder die cpu?

würde mich mal interessieren, und warum weshalb usw

die frage ist nur aus interesse 

danke im voraus


----------



## Crysisheld (25. April 2011)

Also ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass die Grafikkarte wichtiger ist. Bei den heutigen Spielen läuft die gesamte Grafikberechnung über den GPU. Die CPU wird glaub ich für andere Dinge wie KI, Physik (wenn man keine Nvidia Karte hat) und halt für die Berechnung und Aubau laden des Levels benutzt was dann halt in den RAM geschaufelt wird. 

Aber die Texturen und Grafiken, Effekte etc.pp werden doch alle über die Grafikkarte geschickt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Wenn Du die Frage so formulierst, welches von beiden Bauteilen das "teurere" sein sollte, dann definitiv die Graka. Zu einer Grafikkarte für 180-300€ reicht eine CPU für 110-120€ (AMD X4 955) mehr als aus, auch noch ne ganze Weile. Mit teureren CPUs holst Du zwar noch mehr FPS raus, aber wenn Du jetzt ich sag mal 400€ hast, dann hast Du die bessere Performance mit ner 150€-CPU + 250€ Graka, als wenn Du eine 250€ CPU und eine 150€-Graka nimmst.


Grundsätzlich hängt es aber halt auch vom Budget ab. "Wichtig" ist beides, Du kannst auch mit nem SLI-Verbund aus zwei 400€-Karten nicht mal ein 2 Jahre altes Spiel spielen, wenn Du da nur einen singlecore Pentium 4 als Prozessor hast  


ps: bei der CPU muss man auch die indirekten Kosten beachten. zB ein Intel i5 2500k ist etwas besser als ein AMD X4 965, dafür isser aber teurer, und auch ein passendes Mainboards ist teurer als eines für AMD.


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. April 2011)

wir brauchen hier nen like button  :   besser als herbboy es beschrieben hat, kann man es kaum beschreiben.
normalerweise reichen in nem rechner: 4kerner(x4 955)+4gb ram+aktuelle high end karte(gtx570/580/hd6950/6970) um alles auf max in full hd gut spielen zu können


----------



## WhiteLord89 (25. April 2011)

hmm verstehe XD aber wieso ist für spiele die grafikkarte wichtiger, könnt ihr mir das genauer erläutern XD?


----------



## quaaaaaak (25. April 2011)

da es das thema immer wieder gibt, klaue ich jetzt einfach die  mmn. beste antwort von HisN aus der computerbase.


> Der Gedanke hinter dieser Frage ist klar.
> Aber die Antwort ist nicht so einfach wie die Frage.
> Generell gilt: Irgendwas limitiert immer, aber
> es ist eher von Deiner Software und Deinen Settings abhängig was Limitiert. Und generelles CPU- oder GPU-Limit ist eher die Ausnahme, es wird wahrscheinlich meistens ein Mix aus beidem auftreten.
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

WhiteLord89 schrieb:


> hmm verstehe XD aber wieso ist für spiele die grafikkarte wichtiger, könnt ihr mir das genauer erläutern XD?


 Sie ist nicht "wichtiger", es ist nur aktuell technologisch so, dass Du bei der Budgetplanung eher mehr Geld für die Graka ausgeben solltest, weil bei einer CPU für die heutigen Spiele auch eine preiswertere für 120-150€ locker reicht. Wobei ja auch Grafikkarten relativ gesehen nicht teuer sind. Eine für 150€ reicht schon locker für eine Weile aus, nehr als 250€ auszugeben brauchen nur echte "Freaks", da hat man dann vlt 20% mehr Leistung für aber 50% Aufpreis 


Das hat auch mit den Konsolen zu tun: Konsolenspiele werden immer wichtiger, und viele PC-Spiele werden auf Basis der Konsolenversion lediglich noch grafisch verfeinert. In Sachen CPU aber versuchen sich viele Firmen an Konsolen zuorientieren, und da die ja technisch auch schon recht "alt" sind, ist die CPU-Anforderung relativ gering.

Das heißt quasi: in Sachen CPU reicht eine CPU wie sie in Konsolen sitzt aus, eine bessere CPU bringt dann halt etwas mehr Leistung. Und für die schönere Grafik am PC ist dann halt eine Graka, die besser ist, "wichtiger"


----------

